# using alternatative speakers with bang and olufsen



## bidston (Nov 3, 2010)

hi guys, not been here for a while now, apologies for that and thanks for previous help and advice, my query is, and i hope its in the right place, can i use my surround sound speakers with a bang and olufsen amp, i am slowly acquiring some vintage B and O hi-fi and so far have a complete beosound 4500 system of tape player, cd and amp

it may be some months before i can acquire some B and O speakers so was hoping to use some i have from a previous pioneer surround sound system

on looking at the rear of the speaker it has a warning not to use with any other amp, is this a problem, the impedance is 4 ohms and maximum power 100 watt, what do you guys think, thanks for any replies, cheers


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

The user manual can be found here: http://beophile.com/?page_id=11103
It states 8 ohms for the speakers. 

With the age of the system I would be reluctant to put your 4 ohm speakers on it, although it would probably be OK if not driven hard. It's up to you if you want to risk it.


----------

